# Citric acid and stearic acid



## naturalcare (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear friends,

I want  to ask you if citric acid and stearic acid are the same material or not.

Thank you


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/citric-acid.html

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/stearic-acid-nf.html


----------



## Robert (Jul 11, 2013)

naturalcare said:


> I want  to ask you if citric acid and stearic acid are the same material or not.


They're not even close, except in the academic sense that they're both carboxylic acids.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ramonarae said:


> Can one use citric acid in a lotion recipe, but not use stearic acid?  What is the difference between the two?



You may want to start a new thread. This post is 5 years old and the OP’s haven’t been here in a long time.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 14, 2018)

Shunt is correct it is better to start a new thread.  Stearic acid is used as a thicken and stabilizer, citric acid is usually used to bring down ph


----------

